# Observations as a Bus patron



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

I've recently discovered the 230 line, a bus that departs from within 1/4 mile of my house and gets me to within a mile of the office. A 2-bike rack on front lets me ride the rest of the way.

So far its a nice option to have on days when I don't want to arrive sweaty and need a shower, requiring dragging a messenger bag along with a change of clothes inside. Just grab some coffee on the way, hop on the bus and cruise to work. No muss no fuss.

Some notes on my new found transportation:

I'm *usually* the only Caucasian on this particular bus line. That doesn't mean anything, just an observation.

Bus drivers generally don't know sh*t about where they're going. Unless the question is "Is this a bus?" you will probably stump them. E.g.:

I knew one departed at 8:38am per the schedule. The first one being at 8:16am. On my first day I rode up early to the waiting bus (the bus stages at the first stop by my place). I asked the female driver "There's a bus leaving at 8:38 right?"

driver: "This bus leaves at 8:16"

me: "Rrrrright. but the next one leaves at 8:38?"

driver: *blank stare*

driver: "there's a schedule of all the bus lines you can look at..."

me: pedals away to return at 8:38. Too much to ask/expect? No interest in helping? Really?

So far on various bus lines I've realized the drivers just have their routes memorized and are on auto-pilot. Any questions about cross streets, or which stop is closest to a certain nearby street results in the same deer in the headlights look.

Maybe I'm just a total newb in the land of automobiles and every other bus rider "gets it". Maybe for $1.25 I'm getting what I pay for: a no-frills ride from Point A to Point B.

Either way, the pros are that I can carry my coffee with me, get caught up on This American Life podcasts and get in some sweet people watching. As a side note to people watching: if you need a boost about where you are in life, ride a city bus around town and realize how good you have it.

*stop requested*
hw


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

come on now, they are bus drivers... they drive a bus for a living fer crissakes.

btw, time to update the blog. :wink5:


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

FatTireFred said:


> come on now, they are bus drivers... they drive a bus for a living fer crissakes.


I know, I know...



FatTireFred said:


> btw, time to update the blog.


I know, I know...


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

A general rule for bus drivers is "you can be late, but never early." If early, they'll leave before the scheduled time. Passengers might show up at the appointed time, only to find the bus has already departed. Thus...the rule.

And yes - you are paying $1.25 for a no-frills ride.


----------



## Export A (Mar 18, 2007)

do you think they drive the same route every day 365 days a year?
how many different routes are in the area you live in? they might drive dozens of them in a month
do you expect them to have them all memorized including cross streets?
do you think they have a built in GPS in their heads?

if you need to know the schedule I'm sure you could look it up on line before hand...

rather than posting idiotic rants 

1.25 WTF thats free and you expect a limo


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Export A said:


> do you think they drive the same route every day 365 days a year?
> how many different routes are in the area you live in? they might drive dozens of them in a month
> do you expect them to have them all memorized including cross streets?
> do you think they have a built in GPS in their heads?
> ...


LOL...this thread reminds me of the blank stare I got when I asked the ticket booth lady at the SF BART a question about what train to take. In the end I had to just buy a ticket (no small feat as they must have hired a chimp to do the user interface for that machine) and take my best guess what to hop on. As it turned out there was only one choice.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Hollywood said:


> the drivers just have their routes memorized and are on auto-pilot.


Scary thought. Tough to pay attention in those circumstances.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

easy there Sparky,

as I said I'm new to this. Maybe pulling out a schedule of THEIR line might help me out? It was just me, the driver and an empty idling bus. Wasn't like i was holding anyone up.

and my limos cost more than $1.25, everyone knows that, sheesh.  



Export A said:


> do you think they drive the same route every day 365 days a year?
> how many different routes are in the area you live in? they might drive dozens of them in a month
> do you expect them to have them all memorized including cross streets?
> do you think they have a built in GPS in their heads?
> ...


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

wooglin said:


> Scary thought. Tough to pay attention in those circumstances.


no schit! I got a bus-eye view of the roads and felt a little more uneasy about riding as a result. 

// I know DrRoebuck has made some friends with some of LA's finest drivers too :thumbsup:


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

You might find it consoling to know that even if the arm-thingy comes off of your front wheel, the bike doesn't fall off of the rack. At least it didn't for however long that happened to my bike, which I swore I put on right.

Our drivers here are pro's, too. One non-caucasian driver even pulled over & told one of Al Sharpton's converts to shut up when he started on a presumably drunken tirade. As amusing as it was, I just got up & moved away from him.


----------



## Export A (Mar 18, 2007)

My younger brother is a bus driver , I get it all from him 

His favorite question from passengers is "where does this bus go"?

You better pack a lunch if you ask that question to a cross town route driver they will give it to you turn by turn and landmark by landmark.

After 10 or 15 minutes of routing details they will look at you and ask you just where is it you're trying to get to:thumbsup:


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

yeah, he's not used to putting his bike on a bus... a big ol' suv- yes, but a bus- no.


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

public transport in London is a great equaliser - everybody is on it - bankers, crack addicts, families etc. - there are no class or race distinctions

bus drivers in London drive one route - they know it well - if you ask them to tell you where to, er, get off they will

it's all good


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

My LA bus ride story.

First, some background on my bus riding history: I grew up in the Baltimore but went to high school in the suburbs. I had to take regular mass transit as opposed to a yellow school bus -- I could take two different routes, but both of them included a transfer and traveling through bad neighborhoods. When I started working as a lawyer, I took the bus from home to the office -- it was a direct shot from home on one the few "nice" bus lines in Baltimore (i.e., I was not the only person on the bus who had showered that morning and was not collecting a welfare check). So, riding the bus is something with which I was (am still am) familiar.

In the early 1990s, I was spending about a week every month in LA working on a case for a Maryland based client. Our local counsel were in Downtown LA and I usually stayed in one of the Downtown hotels when I was in town. A group of lawyers from the LA firm took me to dinner one night on Melrose. Everyone had had a lot to drink and the lawyer who was supposed to drive me back Downtown lived not too far from the restaurant. I politely (but with self-preservation in mind) suggested to my somewhat drunk designated driver that it would make more sense for me to take a cab Downtown and he could go directly home. As I walked out of the restaurant, a bus appeared with "Downtown" on the front of it. I asked the driver where he was going Downtown and his route passed within a block or two of my hotel. I jumped on and rode Downtown. I was the only Caucasian on the bus and the only person that did not appear to be a maintenance/cleaning person. The bus was clean, my fellow riders were quiet and I had an uneventful ride. 

The next morning when I arrived at the Downtown LA law firm, my designated driver asked if I had a problem finding a cab. I told him that I had taken the bus. He exclaimed: "No one takes a bus in LA." When I said that there were other people on the bus, be said: "Well, you know what I mean." Several people gathered around me and asked about my bus ride. One person said: "I never have taken a bus, what is it like." Before I could answer, another person said: "I never have met a person who ever has taken a bus in LA." The general concensus was that I was crazy, that I was lucky to be alive, etc. Now, I know that there is a general disdain for bus riding among people who have jobs and can afford to own a car. But, the reaction I encountered in LA was far and beyond anything that I ever had heard anywhere else. 

You definitely are marching to a different drummer in LA. My guess is that your co-workers find riding a bus even weirder than your riding a bike to work.


----------



## Sojourner2005 (May 16, 2008)

What, exactly, does the race of the drivers or passengers have to do with anything?


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

Sojourner2005 said:


> What, exactly, does the race of the drivers or passengers have to do with anything?


Well, I don't know about LA, but here in Baltimore, most white people ("I not prejudiced, BUT . . . ) will not ride public transportation. Most will deny that it has anything to do with race, but it is my general observation most white people are very uncomfortable when they are a distinct minority in a group of black or brown people. It's not right, but that's how I see it.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

Sojourner2005 said:


> What, exactly, does the race of the drivers or passengers have to do with anything?


Nothing, just as he stated in his OP.


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sojourner2005 said:


> What, exactly, does the race of the drivers or passengers have to do with anything?


I have no problems w/ being around people w/ different levels of melanin (translation: a different skin color). When I worked as a contractor in Kuwait, I was in a Filipino church and loved it. 

But as far as mass transit- my sister lives in central Philly, and says that everyone rides mass transit there. But here in the suburbs, it's just the TYPE of people that you're around on a bus- most of the patrons, to include my own skin color, are the kind that openly brag about how they told a police officer "You don't have any right to search me!", etc. So now I just drive my $1,400 4-wheeled status symbol when I can't ride my bike.


----------



## Sojourner2005 (May 16, 2008)

If it means nothing, then why state it?


> I'm *usually* the only Caucasian on this particular bus line. That doesn't mean anything, just an observation.


It obviously means something to the Op as he took the time to mention it. I'm just wondering how this adds to the story of his riding the bus...or the fact that in lx93 thought it was important enough to mention that his bus driver was non-caucasian.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

Sojourner2005 said:


> If it means nothing, then why state it?
> It obviously means something to the Op as he took the time to mention it. I'm just wondering how this adds to the story of his riding the bus...or the fact that in lx93 thought it was important enough to mention that his bus driver was non-caucasian.


Maybe, like me, he is amused when he is in a situation where he is the only......(fill in the blank).

You need to lighten up. My wife is the first person to accuse others of being a racist. She is the most racist person I know.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Sojourner2005 said:


> If it means nothing, then why state it?
> It obviously means something to the Op as he took the time to mention it. I'm just wondering how this adds to the story of his riding the bus...or the fact that in lx93 thought it was important enough to mention that his bus driver was non-caucasian.


actually I think its kinda interesting that *I'M* the only Caucasian. Everyone else is driving.  Its funny to stop at a bus stop and make eye contact with a caucasian driver or ped. Its a rare site in L.A., so thats really the point I'm trying to make, no comments on the race of other passengers, mkay?

anyway, now that that's behind us, feel free to share YOUR bus story.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

My Own Private Idaho said:


> Maybe, like me, he is amused when he is in a situation where he is the only......(fill in the blank)..


you called it!


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

When I used to walk/ride the bus a lot I found the same bus drivers at the same time of day on the same route, in general. And they were all fairly nice to me, helping me get my pass in the machine the right way (I swear it's upside down and backwards from what seems logical), etc.

If you take the same bus at the same time daily, you'll get to know the drivers, and some of the passengers.

I agree that riding public transportation helps me remember to be thankful that I'm choosing to ride becuase I want to, even though I have a perfectly fine working car in the driveway. Most people on the bus don't have that option. Seeing people carry a bunch of groceries home on the bus, or load the bus with a gaggle of small children reminds me to be thankful for what I have. 

There are some scary indiciduals, and only once has a driver stopped the bus and kicked people off for being too loud/arguing. For the most part it's a great back-up plan for when I'm not feeling well enough to ride the whole way, or need to carry something heavy with me.

I've only used the bus once in the last 2 months, but it's nice to have just in case! Half of my ride home is along the bus route, so if I have a mechanical issue, it's not too far to the next stop, and it beats walking the whole way! I keep a bus pass in my seat bag.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

Even in San Francisco where everyone uses public transit, there is still a stigma attached to the bus. BART, that's A okay. Same with any of the MUNI streetcars. But I know people who live within a block of a convenient bus line who would rather walk 5 blocks to a streetcar. It seems like a class related thing, but they cost the same amount, so it's a bit of a mystery to me.

As for bus stories...the only notable one was coming home around midnight, two guys drinking out of the mini liquor bottles (maybe 200ml) and getting rowdy on the back of the bus. The driver confiscated their booze and sent them on their way. They didn't seem to happy about it but they saw some cops nearby and decided not to test their luck...


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

just printed out the Space Coast Area Transit map and schedule....will give it a shot, thanks to HW pointing out that it's "OK" to be _trashblanc_ and ride the bus.

//only problem i forsee is that there are only 2 bike racks on the front of the bus and theyre always occupied


----------



## Sojourner2005 (May 16, 2008)

A common response:


> You need to lighten up


. (No pun intended I'm sure). Yet, no credence (or thought) is given to the actions that garner the response it the first place.


> My wife is the first person to accuse others of being a racist. She is the most racist person I know.


 No one inferred or called anyone racist. I was looking for an explanation to something I found curious. I would never throw such a term around lightly...and most definitely not on a forum. Maybe I'm not the one who needs to lighten up


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

SilasCL said:


> Even in San Francisco where everyone uses public transit, there is still a stigma attached to the bus. BART, that's A okay. Same with any of the MUNI streetcars. But I know people who live within a block of a convenient bus line who would rather walk 5 blocks to a streetcar. It seems like a class related thing, but they cost the same amount, so it's a bit of a mystery to me.


absolutely. Tell people here you "took the Redline (subway) downtown to a concert" and it has urban-hip cache. Tell them you "took the bus to work" and they stop mid-sip of their latte. "Really?"

a guy today put his bike on the rack at a stop after mine. I asked him if he could move it at my stop so I could get to my bike.

blank less-than-thrilled stare. No reply.


he got off and moved it anyway. Thanks helper-friend :thumbsup:


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

SilasCL said:


> Even in San Francisco where everyone uses public transit, there is still a stigma attached to the bus. BART, that's A okay. Same with any of the MUNI streetcars. But I know people who live within a block of a convenient bus line who would rather walk 5 blocks to a streetcar. It seems like a class related thing, but they cost the same amount, so it's a bit of a mystery to me.
> .


The same situation obtains in DC. Whenever I take the train to DC from Baltimore, I get on the Metro and it is full of professional people, white-collar workers and well-dressed people. But, there is a definite step down in the socioeconomic status of the demographics of DC buses.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

About a year ago, I rode the bus and subway from Van Nuys to Downtown L.A. every day while on jury duty. All of L.A.'s forty-six thousand different ethnic groups were represented. A great show, even if I did find my personal space grossly invaded at times.


----------



## 10ae1203 (Jan 14, 2007)

When I was in college I rode the bus some.

Where I lived and went to school, there were two choices. There was Septa, a genuine public transportation authority, and some other bus line, maybe called Reeder's. That was a ways back, so maybe not.

Reeder's would show up on a plus or minus time schedule. Maybe the 8:10 would show up at 8:05, or 8:17, whatever. I think it was $1.25 then, so HW is getting a smoking deal for $1.25 in 2008 dollars.

A few times, after I moved back home for a few months, I had to ride the bus to visit my future wife, who was going to school in Philly.

That trip was one NJ Transit bus, a couple Septa busses, the Market Street EL, and the 23 trolley. What should have been an hour drive was a 3 hour epic oddessey. Odd is not a typo. Whoo, what a slice-of-life that trip could be.

HW's bus patrons would feel special on the 23 trolley compared to some a them folks.

<i>trashblanc</i> hee hee


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

Hollywood said:


> actually I think its kinda interesting that *I'M* the only Caucasian. Everyone else is driving.  Its funny to stop at a bus stop and make eye contact with a caucasian driver or ped. Its a rare site in L.A., so thats really the point I'm trying to make, no comments on the race of other passengers, mkay?
> 
> anyway, now that that's behind us, feel free to share YOUR bus story.


I read it to be an interesting practical observation on how we have divvied ourselves up as a culture, nothing more. And for a devoted people-watcher, stuff like that IS relevant.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

What Gut says is the big problem I've got. I can easily catch the bus about 1 mile from my house that runs the 20 miles between towns. It drops me off about a mile or so from work. Sure I could walk I guess, but I'd rather have my bike along in case I want to ride or commute home, but there is only room for several bikes and I've made it a point to watch the buses to see if there is ever a space open. So far they are ALWAYS filled to capacity with bikes. It really creates a problem.

But in general, I have no problem with taking the bus. The intercity line has personal airconditioning and reclining seats. I've been told they've even added wifi so I could surf RBR on my way in.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Dear Diary,

Today I rode the bus to work. I was the only man on a bus otherwise filled with 56 bikini clad blondes with cosmetic enhancements. I felt odd being the only man on the bus as every other man I know always takes the subway or drives their SUV. Being the only man on the bus I had strange feelings and when I mentioned it to one of the people on my bike board he wondered why I had to bring up the fact that I was the only guy amongst a sea of bikini clad blonde bombshells. I had to reiterate that I never mentioned the word "bombshell" to him and he said that he assumed I meant the word because I was definitely being racist in noticing I was the only man on a bus full of bikini clad blondes. I tried to explain to him that it was just a people watching observation but he instead had to lecture me on why I would even notice such things. After calling him a jacktard I dreamed of shoving his PC head up his PC a$$ and went on to a new thread. Well, diary, I guess some people just can't understand that people do indeed notice and note the fact that sometimes they are in crowds that may or may not be exactly like them. It's what makes the world wonderful and I'm glad that once in a while I can enjoy the fact that I am the only person amongs a sea of bikini clad blondes. Life is good that way.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*would rather ride*

Never spent much time on city busses, but several times in college I took Greyhound between Missouri and California. Miserable. I think I'd rather ride my bike the 2000 miles. In fact, I know I would.

Same in the city. I just can't imagine conditions bad enough that would make me prefer to take the bus. Between waiting for it and all the stops and changes, I'd bet it takes twice as long as riding (13 miles). Plus, I just like riding my bike, even if it is raining, foggy, or 112 degrees. 

I'm sorry, but public transportation is a huge pain in the butt. Tomorrow, I'm taking Amtrak on a business trip from Fresno to Sacramento, then returning Friday evening. The cost is reasonable, but then when I get to Sac, it will probably be an extra $20 cab fare each way to get to and from where I'm going. Plus, I'll miss several hours of the morning session of my meeting, as no train leaves when I need to to be there on time. Leaving the evening before would work, but then it's an extra $155 for a hotel room (government rates). 

The only good part is that I can veg out while traveling, rather than fight very busy highway traffic. 

Should have just ridden the 180 miles each way up there, too. ;-)


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Fixed said:


> Between waiting for it and all the stops and changes, I'd bet it takes twice as long as riding (13 miles).


turns out that my 9 mile commute is almost a draw via bus or bike. There's variables such as empty bus stops and red lights, but I've played leap-frog with the same bus line on bike and stayed damn near even the entire way.

for me its just a matter of showing up to work sweaty or not. A nice car-free option for summer.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> So far on various bus lines I've realized the drivers just have their routes memorized and are on auto-pilot. Any questions about cross streets, or which stop is closest to a certain nearby street results in the same deer in the headlights look.


Can you imagine if you drove the same route, every day, multiples times a day? I guess it's commendable they haven't shot somebody.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

DrRoebuck said:


> Can you imagine if you drove the same route, every day, multiples times a day? I guess it's commendable they haven't shot somebody.


or run a woman cyclist off the ro....


wait. scratch that.




// uneventful bus ride home today.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

*lol*


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Hollywood said:


> absolutely. Tell people here you "took the Redline (subway) downtown to a concert" and it has urban-hip cache. Tell them you "took the bus to work" and they stop mid-sip of their latte. "Really?"
> 
> a guy today put his bike on the rack at a stop after mine. I asked him if he could move it at my stop so I could get to my bike.
> 
> ...




just offer to move it yourself next time. heck, maybe it was your pc friend?


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

Hollywood said:


> feel free to share YOUR bus story.


I rode an LA bus once, but it didn't end well. Someone planted a bomb that was set to go off as soon as the bus dropped below 50mph. I got off the bus safely, but it was a scary experience.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

undies said:


> I rode an LA bus once, but it didn't end well. Someone planted a bomb that was set to go off as soon as the bus dropped below 50mph. I got off the bus safely, but it was a scary experience.


Did I see a documentary on that? Sounds familiar.


----------



## badder2 (Jun 26, 2006)

It's called the loser-cruiser for a reason.


----------



## croscoe (Aug 8, 2007)

Hollywood said:


> Did I see a documentary on that? Sounds familiar.


I think it was called, "The Bus That Couldn't Slow Down".


----------

